# Solved: .$ts file is not playing...



## dhvanil2007 (Nov 22, 2011)

I recently recorded the TV Serial and its recorded in .$ts file format..
Though there are other files created with it and they are .. ".$sum" , ".$idx" , ".$dat" , ".$bak" .....

I tried to play the ".$ts" file in VLC player , MPC , K Lite mega player , etc .. But without any results..

So please help me...


----------



## tonyromeo (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are all file extensions with a '$' inserted after the '.' This is weird. 
.ts is an mpeg format which stands for transport stream.
I will hazard a guess and say remove the '$' from the extension so it's .ts and try VLC again.
You can shoot me if I am wrong.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Recorded using what? 

When special characters appear in file names, it's often because they are not complete.


----------



## dhvanil2007 (Nov 22, 2011)

Actually its recorded from the digital cable TV recorder..
And also that the file is playing nice in the TV in which it was recorded..

And I m using windows 7 and in the file type it shows $ts File..


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

How did you get the file(s) from the recorder to the PC? Most recorders don't use a disc format that's readable by Windows. And they all typically use encryption whether the disc is readable or not. 

The same applies to recordings on the PC itself. Depending on the app, the files can have encryption. It's there to adhere to copy right restrictions.


----------



## dhvanil2007 (Nov 22, 2011)

Actually The recorder allowed the recording of the shows through the pendrive.

And I just removed the pendrive from the pc and put it back in the pc and it couldnt play the file


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Brand model of the tuner card and the name of the software that is being used?


----------



## neo0012000 (Sep 22, 2013)

i to have the same problem many forum said iitd DRM (DIGITAL RIGHT MANAGMENT) PROTECTED hence cannot be played


----------



## dhvanil2007 (Nov 22, 2011)

DTC 2030 is the model number...

And I cant find the name of the software but only the version..
Should I tell you??
Here is the website http://www.indigital.co.in/
But I couldnt find my setup box there...


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

A few things here:

1) DVR's often don't use a standard Windows type file system and can't be read by a PC. Devices that allow transfer to a PC typically provide software for the task. 

2) The fact that you can move the drive from the DVR to the PC does NOT mean that you should be able to read the files on the PC. You are just lucky enough to have a device that provides support for expandable external storage.

3) DVR's often use encryption in their recordings. This is typically done to adhere to copyright law.

4) Devices that don't encrypt standard recordings, often can/will use encryption when flagged by the channel (ie: pay per view, movie channels, etc.). Again, this is a copy protection scheme.


So, you will need to figure out what file system is being used by the device. Then convert the files from their current format to a format the PC can read and properly play. And whether or not they can be converted will depend on if they are encrypted or not.


----------

